# Anyone having treatment at the Jessops Wing



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi 

I am looking for anyone who is having or about to start TX at Sheffield's Jessops Wing?

I cannot seem to find a thread for it, surely I am not the only person having TX done there?  

I am due to hopefully start my first TX towards the end of March, getting the meds this coming Thursday and having my injecton lesson!...so excited and bloomin nervous as well!!

Debs


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

There is thread for Sheffield girls...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=81165.240

I don't think there's an active thread specificially for Jessops but you may like to send a PM to a few of the ladies on these threads who have had or are having treatment there...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72914.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=76197.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62567.0

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## anniesheff (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Debs,

Yes I'm having treatment there currently.  So far have had one cycle of SIUI and am now mid way through a cycle of IVF (ET tomorrow).  Good to come across someone else being treated at Jessops, all the best with the appt this Tuesday.

Annie


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Annie

Good to hear from you, all the best with your ET tomorrow lots of       to you, fingers and toes crossed for you 

I am going to Jessops for the first time on Thurs, apparently parking is a nightmare,? so I have been informed!..... we saw the consultant but that was at another hospital.

Let me know how you get on    

Debs


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, I hope you don't mind me popping in, but I just wanted to wish you lots lof luck, I had my 1st IVF cycle at Jessops during Jan 06, they are a lovely team of people.  Parking is a nightmare though I'm afraid!

Good Luck

Love Becca xxx


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Becca 

Looks like you got double trouble with your first attempt, I bet you were chuffed to bits  

Fingers crossed something happens like that for me. I have heard good reports on the clinic....except the parking of course!... I have been told to leave an hour spare during the day to get a parking space!... a real pain as I am travelling 4.5 hours to get there initially.

Oooooo I am getting all excited now and just want to start it all, god I prey they do not find any more pesky polyps!  

Debs xxx


----------



## happyface (May 31, 2005)

Hi Debs,

Good luck for the start of your IVF treatment cycle at Jessops.  I'm a regular at Jessops (been with them for 18 months), it is a lovely clinic and the staff are fantastic.  I'm sure you will find it is well worth the travel time.  Its not my local clinic anymore as I recently moved out of Sheffield but I have decided to carry on with my treatment there because the staff are so lovely and they have a very good success rate.

Best wishes
Dee


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Dee

Thanks for the encouraging message.....we chose the clinic for 3 factors really, 1) we were recomended 2) success rates 3) the cost.

Compared to a clinic we went to in London for a consultation Jessops are really reasonable. I felt much more comfortable with the consultant we saw there it all seemed much more professional than the clinic in London.

Give me a wave if you see me in the waiting room  

Take care

Debs


----------



## anniesheff (Aug 8, 2006)

Re the parking issue, we tend to park in Broomhill and walk to the unit which is only about a 5 minute walk.  There is a good car park above the Somerfield supermarket which is tucked away so usually has some spaces.  

My ET went smoothly yesterday, had 2 good embryos in the end.  It was fairly nerve wracking over the weekend getting an update each morning on how they were developing.  Had hoped we would have some to freeze but it was not to be, now just waiting and hoping due to test on the 23/3.

Hope parking isn't too much of a nightmare on Thursday Debs,

A


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Annie

Thanks for the advice for the parking - that will come in handy when I have to go more often 

I have blown you some good luck bubbles for the 23rd  and sending lots of sticky vibes       

Take it easy and look after yourself and your precious cargo      

Debs xx


----------



## 11 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Jessop Girls,

Fantastic clinic. Having my first IVF cycle there privately. Staff are wonderful and professional. Parking is not a problem if you aim to be there at 7.30am!. On your blood and scan days it is first come/first served so I found it best to be there at 7.30am - usually away by latest 9am. Traffic coming into Sheffield from Jct.33 on M1 is very heavy past 8am so all round it is best to be there as early as possible. 

If coming from Swansea you may wish to consider arriving the night before to break your journey and the anxiety - there is a hotel a few minutes walk from the Jessop where you can also park your car.

Hope this is helpful and good luck to all - I hear the clinic are having very good success rates at present!


----------



## debbie62 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Deb 
i had my ivf at jessops great place and staff got a bfp on 2nd attempt and now got a lovely daughter,good luck.
Anne - fingers crossed for you  
Debbie


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

I am also a jessops girlie

I have been with them for 2 years

I am not from sheffield (debz i think we spoke in chat) but cambridgeshire
thankfully my parents are in yorkshire and my mum works from the northern general in sheffield

Wishing you all lots of luck with your treatment

I know there has been several success stories from Jessops so i hope we can all be as lucky as debbie62 and Becca1

Em


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi 11 - Thanks for the advice about arriving early on blood and scan days, everything is being noted in my brain - I get confused easily   

I have been told that I can do the first few days at home without attending the clinic and then after a certain point I will need to attend much more, so I am lucky and have friends whom I am staying with who live there, noway would I commute from Sheffield to Swansea... that's just to far even for me!!  

Debbie - Congrats on getting a BFP on your second attempt..... the success rates do seem to be good there.

Hi Em - yes we did speak in chat, it's really handy having people to stay with for both of us, takes the pressure off staying in hotels all the time and cost that goes with it as well!..... when are you having your tx?

Debs x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya debz

I am d/r atm due to endo 
and stimming in may

its taken us about 3 yrs to get this far so the waitin i am doin atm doesnt seem so bad

I see from your signature you are having tx in march?
where is everyone else in their treatment?

best wishes to all
Emxx


----------



## 11 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi All,

I have just had my first BFP on my first IVF cycle - so feeling very lucky. Only one ovary with a blocked tube, 9 follicles each with an egg. Six fertilised, elected to have only one transferred and 2 now on ice. 

As I said earlier - all at the clinic seem to agree that this is a very successful time so I have all fingers crossed for you ladies just about to start with your drugs. In addition, the type of drugs the Jessop use don't appear to have half as many of the dreaded side effects that you read about from other ladies undergoing IVF elsewhere.

So good luck all.

xx


----------



## happyface (May 31, 2005)

Hi 11,

Congrats on your BFP   

Hope Jessops good success rates at the moment are coming my way.  I am waiting for my AF (due to arrive in just over a week) and then onto stimms again for my 2nd IVF.  1st cycle didn't go as well as we thought in the end, produced 8 eggs which all fertilised but embies weren't great, only 2 made it to ET and they were only grade 3.  Can't wait to start again, been trying to keep the stress levels down etc so fingers crossed for an April + result this time.

Good luck to everyone else, sending    to you all.

Its nice to find some Jessops girls on here.

Dee xx


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi All


11 -   on your   - you must be over the moon

Heffalump - I think I have just been diagnosed with mild Endo, which came as a bit of shock!.... we are going to wait for my baseline scan hopefully next Monday to confirm if its definately that and whether to proceed this month   - after getting this far and having polyp problems I really hope this is nothing to major to delay things! 
I hope your d/r is going OK? - I am going to be on a short protocol apparently, but maybe that may all change with the poss endo? 

Dee - Looks like we may be cycling around the same time as my AF due this weekend coming pending there are no problems of course.... good luck with your treatment. Let me know how you are getting on with it all 

Take care all

Debs xx


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

I am up and running with TX, did my first injection today - it took me 5 mins to pluck up the courage to stick it in my tum, but when I did it was not as bad as I thought, infact I could hardly feel the needle... easy peasey!  

Anyone else going to be at the clinic for scan and bloods towards the end of next week?

Debs xx


----------



## Diane1965 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi

I'm new on here and we are waiting for our first appointment at Jessops (a GP and her secretary communication error meant we were referred to the wrong consultant a few weeks ago   )

We are being referred for ICSI and SSR.  We live in Barnsley so not too far to travel.  I'm concerned about parking as I have only been to Meadowhell, never into Sheffield (lived here 4 years, DH is a Yorkshireman and we've settled here now he's left the forces)

How do you ladies fit in all your appointments?  I'm worried as we run our own retail shop and my only other keyholder is off on maternity leave herself - my daughter so I'm gonna be a Nannan is 4 or 5 weeks!

What can we expect?  Has anyone had the assessment cycle done?  I've been told I need it but the chances are my eggs are good as we have a family history of very delayed menopause (59 for Mum, 64 for Nan)

I'm so stressed already just trying to get the first appointment 

Good luck ladies and thanks for sharing all your stories. 

Di
x


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Diane1965

Welcome to FF, sorry to hear about your mess up with your appointment, the same kind of thing happened to me when I was living in Essex, the GP got his secretary to write to the wrong place, after about 3 months of not hearing anything I thought I should chase it up.... good job I did! But it was still 3 - 4 months wasted though!

All of the blood tests and scans during TX is done first thing in the morning, we got there at 7.40am on Sat and there was already a queue, so it's very much a first come first served basis there, if you want to be first in the queue then get there nice and early, you should be been at approx 8am and probably out of there by 8.30am - parking is no problem that time of the morning! 
It seems to depend on the time of day you get there, we got there early lunchtime once and we got a space no problem, but it is very limited there for spaces, if you read anniesheff's post she gives some tips on alternative parking if the car park is full. (hope you have a sat nav to find the somerfield!)

I am sorry I cannot give any advise on the assessment cycle, as I was not offered it, not sure why... just never came up... maybe it goes on your FSH levels? - mine was fairly good at 6.1 (well for my age anyway) 

Perhaps someone else can advise you on why some ladies have it done and some do not?

 on soon becoming a grandma, looks like it's going to be a full packed year for you 
I hope you get your first appointment through soon - all the docs and nurses are really nice and helpful.

Keep us posted how you get on 

Debs xx


----------



## Diane1965 (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh Wow 11 - congratulations.

Thanks for the reply Debz1965.  I finally got everything sorted today and we have our first appointment with Mr Skull (anyone seeing him?)  We are going next Wednesday (4th April) at 11am.

We'll leave early so we have time to walk if we need to.  They said that, once in treatment,  they will try to arrange it so I can still be at work for 10am to open the shop.

I queried the assessment cycle and it is up to Mr Skull but they do advise it.  I've got the 21 day progesterone test on Thursday at my GP and have to arrange for the 2nd day of period test - sorry I don't know all the terminology yet, I'm a beginner to all this  

I'll let you know how it all goes.
Thanks
Di


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Diane

So glad to hear that you have got everything sorted out, I have seen Professor Ledger and another consultant so far, both were nice and very understanding and will and will answer any questions you have. I am sure the chappie you are seeing will be no different 

Pending on how far your shop is from the clinic, but you should be out of there at 9am at the latest if you are the first in the queue 

Good luck for next Weds, hopefully if all goes well that should be my EC day!

Take care - Deb x


----------



## Diane1965 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll keep my fingers tightly crossed for you Debs.  Good luck xxx


----------



## jellybeanl (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi ladies, sorry to jump in, but I could do with a bit of a group hug if I could please from you local girlies. I also haven't used this site before really.

I'm a veteran Jessop's girl now, I think I'm there more than Prof Ledger and hope to soon have my own parking space.
We started treatment March 06, and just found out on Monday that our 4th cycle of ICSI has failed again so I really don't know where to go from here.
All of the Magnificent 7 embies I've had back in the last 12 months have been grade 1 but none have stayed. Cycle 3 resulted in a low positive but only lasted a few days.
The last cycle we gritted our teeth and waited for blastocycts, which we got, text book perfect but another BFN .

Our follow up is on 12th April with Dr Ong, but I really don't know what else we can do now. Our problem is DH count and motility, nothing with me, so heaven knows why I can't hang onto my precious babes.

If anyone has any experience of multiple implantation failure and what to do, please please please help. We've already had kariotype and clotting test which were fine.

I wish you all so much love and luck - Jessop's is a fab clinic, even though we aren't getting the result we want, the staff are lovely.

(Re parking, I always try to get there about 7.40 to get a space and then stand around in the lobby for 20 minutes before we're allowed in. It does add to the stress a lot though)

Lxxx


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Jellybean, welcome to FF, there are loads of threads for you to look at regarding implantation failure (I think it may come under immunology) but don't hold me to that!

I am so sorry hun that is has not worked for you this time   I hate this whole IF thing, it's so soul destroying for couples. 

It's not long to your follow up appointment and hopefully Dr Ong and give you some answers you are desperately seeking and advice as to what your next move should be.
I am sorry I cannot help you on the multiple implantation failure as I am only on my first IVF, but I am sure someone can give you some advice.

Are you thinking about changing clinics now? this whole business is ridiculously costly for everyone going through TX!

Look after yourself and let us know how you get on hugs and again sending you a big 

Debs x


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

Jellybean it's blondie good to hear from you get intouch i'm at the jessops for go 5! good luck toa ll and eys parking a nightmare


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi
Just wanted to introduce myself as we have just had our 1st ICSI cycle at Jessops (but got BFN last Weds  )

We have our follow up appt with Mr Skull next week & hope to go again in June / July.

Would love to hear from any of you re your experiences at Jessops & your stories so far as I find this really useful and supportive (only joined FF last week, so all still quite new to me & finding my way around the site)

Lots of Luck to everyone!
Sally
XX


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

I have had four goes at jessops just started my fifth go! i have found people helpful but parking and people not talking in the waiting room drives me mad! makes the things worse like it's wrong what we are doing, so i wear my wrist band from here with pride incase someone else that dare talk is in there lol good luck withyou next go sorry about this one xx


----------



## happyface (May 31, 2005)

Hi Sally, Welcome to FF and Jessops,  I'm an old timer at Jessops, currently on ivf #2, hopefully having egg collection later this week.  Can't wait as I am feeling so bloated at the moment.  Sorry to hear that your ICSI was BFN, I was gutted too when my first IVF failed. Good luck with your next cycle.

blondie, its a pity that people don't talk in the waiting room, it drives me mad as well but I guess that people want to keep things private.  Personally I would rather chat to someone as the wait can be quite long can't it.  Good luck with your ICSI too, fingers crossed for you.

Good luck to everyone else who is having treatment or waiting to have treatment soon.

Dee xxx


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

Dee my ec should be friday or saturday so may see you there. good luck hun fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## happyface (May 31, 2005)

blondie, yes might see you there, I am having another scan tomorrow but I think the EC will be on Friday or Saturday (I hope so as I feel ready to burst) lol  .    Deex


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

i think mine has grown so only just feeling a little bit different and mone aren't huge yet or alot. mind you i only get 6/7 out so fingers crossed for us both i go back for next scan thursday


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

i have been to clinic this monring and i have 4 eggs and good size 2 a little behind and a few small ones that i hope grow some more before i go back on saturday so i will probably have egg collection on monday! which will be day 15 but i am always slow lol!


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Blondieh


Good luck for Sat hun, lets hope they grow, grow, grow by then!  

Deb x


----------



## happyface (May 31, 2005)

blondie, sounds good, hope your follies grow to the size of melons by Saturday!  I have my EC tomorrow, I had about 9 decent size ones and a 26mm (ouch) yesterday, no wonder I already look 4 months preggers and in pain (mind you it could be the amount of food I have consumed recently) he he  

debz, nice to see you back here, good luck with your next IVF.

Sending you both 

Dee xx


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Happyface...... good luck for your EC tomorrow, hopefully once it's done and you have recovered your tum should go down a lot... unless you end up preggers      

Debs x


----------



## cs1979 (May 6, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Sorry to butt in im new here and im also having treatment at Jessops.We are waiting to have icsi however there's been a slight delay due to my hubby's blood test results showing a problem.We we're originally refered as he has a low count of 1 million approx  and ovulation problems with me.Since visiting Mr Skull at Jessop's we have found out I have pcos and dh has a very confusing problem,Mr Skull's words lol.
He has a chromosome problem which doesn't affect him but possibly could his children,we now have to be refered to the genetics counsellor at Sheffield Children's Hospital and hopefully after this we can carry on with treatment.
Good luck to you all I'll be popping in to see how your all getting on x x x x x


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

cs1979

I hope you get all your problems sorted out soon and can get on with your tx ASAP

I should start mine next week again....... I feel like I am more mentally prepared this time!

Let us know how you get on

Debbie x


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

Well hello girls, managed to get 7 out and 6 were mature then 5 over night were good so fingers crossed they all stay well over night, et looking like thursday 
sorry me post x


----------



## happyface (May 31, 2005)

Hi Girls,

A quick update, had problems with broadband so not been able to post for a couple of days.

We got 9 eggs last Friday and 7 fertilised overnight but we only ended up with 2 good enough so we had those transferred yesterday, so no frosties again 

On hols this week resting, I hate this dreaded two week wait!

CS1979 - Welcome to FF.
Debz - good luck with starting your treatment next week.
blondieh - fingers and toes crossed for your little embies and good luck for your ET on Thursday.

Take care everyone, Dee xxxxx


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

well this morning we have 5 still so fingers crossed its took 5 goes but we may get some frosties! but i'm not holding my breath. 

Good for you dee and fingers crossed we all get bfp xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jellybeanl (Jan 17, 2007)

Blondie hi! Way to go girlie, hope those embies have a good night rest and are ready for their adventure tomorrow...
Fingers, eyes and toes crossed as always for you and DH.

I start round 5 (god, 5!!!) at the end of the month. I had a hysto 3 weeks or so ago, to see if there is any reason why the Magnificent 7 have all failed to stick around so far, and I'm hoping we've found a bit of an answer. Apparently I have a very tight cervix, which is why I have so much pain during ET (v. unusual). The difficult nature of ET each time could well cause trauma to the embies and cause my uterus to contract. Hence no babes despite grade 1 blastocysts.

So well spotted Prof Ti Ci Li and Doc Ong, and I've had a cervical dilation to rectify this.

So I'm hanging on to this to hope round 5 is the one. We flippin' well deserve it this time.

Good luck to all you ladies, and lets hope Jessop's are on a roll with BFPs for all

L x


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Blondie - how did the embryo transfer go today?

Happyface - remember the old saying it only takes one  

Jellybean - big fingers crossed for you, lets hope 5th time lucky 

I start next week once the good ole AF arrives!!

Debs xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya girls

mind if i join u

We have been waiting for funding and got the go ahead we are justwaiting for start date from Jessops now

they want to start me asap as we are running out of time (and eggs!)

Debz has af shown up yet honey

Blondie  for testing sweetie

Jellybean hope its 5th time lucky 

Dee  for testing this week sweetheart

love to anyone i missed
Emxx


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Em

I am on last day of stimming today and I am booked in for EC on Thurs..... I have grown more follicles this time, so hopefully might get a few more eggs..... *fingers crossed*
Looks like the change of protocol has been better for me this time round. 

Good luck for your tx soon, keep us posted how you get on 

Debs xxx


----------



## jellybeanl (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi girls, back again as seconds out, round 5, here we go again. Just waiting for AF to arrive to start stimming. Terrified. Is 5 times just lunacy?

Debs, one more big fat injection tonight then, and good good luck on Thursday. Give those embies an extra dose of Baby Bio please Rachel my favourite embryologist

Em, hope your date comes round soon and good luck with your treatment.

Blondie, you out there hun? Is today your test? Thinking of you x

Lx


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Just a quick update from me, I got 7 eggs yesterday and got the call today to say 5 had fertilized, 4 are were looking good this morning and 1 Ok'ish..... so we will await for the call tomorrow and go in for the transfer!

Take care all

Debs xxx


----------

